# broken sword 4



## tanishalfelven (Aug 16, 2007)

i have vista and own broken sword 4 and wen i play it the mouse works fine but all the people are black where u cant c any features just a outline how can i fix it please


----------



## Horizon (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm having the same problem, so I'm bumping this thread, can anyone help?

My specs are above the recommended, and everything runs fine. Everything non-animated looks great, it's only the animated models that are completely black.
That includes game characters, doors, props, levers, crows on the roof....

Recently I found out when I pause the game and resume again, everything is normal for about a second or less, and then the light just fades out on characters.
So the textures and models are there, just not receiving any light

Here are my specs:
CPU: Intel q6600 Core2 Quad, 4x2.4ghz
MBO: Intel iP35 BLKDP35DPM, socket 775
RAM: Crucial PC-6400, 800mhz, 2x1GB DDR2
VGA: Pci-e sapphire ati radeon x1950gt, 512mb dd3
HDD: Seagate 320gb, 16mb cache, 7200rpm
PSU: Seasonic 430w, S12II-430HB
OS: Windows XP Pro SP2

Please help...


----------



## Helcio (Sep 3, 2007)

I am stuck in this game. I can't enter in Vatican server, can you help me?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Horizon, make sure you have the latest drivers from ATI for your video card, and check the Broken Sword website for any patches for the game.

You could also try changing different settings in the video options, like Anti-aliasing, just to see if changing something 'fixes' the problem, as it may only be an issue when certain video features are enabled.


----------



## Horizon (Sep 14, 2007)

The whole machine is new so the drivers were downloaded recently
There is a broken sword 4 1.1 patch which I installed, tried fiddling with every setting in the game, and also with the settings in compat.ini and custom.ini
Nothing helps, and i suppose it's not such a common bug, I only heard 1 person beside me that has it and it's the person who made this thread

More ideas?? help...


----------



## Horizon (Sep 14, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Horizon (Sep 14, 2007)

bump again


----------



## Fred333 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would look around the net for a Broken Sword help forum or even go to Microsoft website and see if they have any solutions.


----------



## Poodle1 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi all,
I have the same problem with black character textures but perfectly-rendered backgrounds(also some sound problems associated with character speech, although background and effects noises seem fine).

A bit of hunting has shown that players experiencing this issue have all specified their machine spec as a Quad Core machine. Some have applied the 1.1 game patch, but this has not resolved the issue. 

At least one forum reported in September 2007 that NVidia are working on a driver fix to overcome the quad core incompatibility problem. 
In the meantime, a suggested "fix" is to enter your BIOS settings and turn off the multiple core option to enable you to play the game. You can enable the multiple core option again later. 

I hope that upgraded NVidia driver appears soon!


----------



## Horizon (Sep 14, 2007)

My bios options give only a choice of shutting down the secondary cores. That means 1 option, enable or disable. But that option only shuts down 1 core, I now have 3 graphs in task manager, and problem remains
And setting the program affinity of BS to only one core does nothing.
Am I missing something? How can I shut down 3 cores? 

CPU is q6600 and MBO is Intel iP35 BLKDP35DPM


----------



## Crimson_fire (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, i know this is adding to all of this but i'm having the same problem too with the characters being all shaded, i didn't have sound either till i got the patch off the THQ website but when i got the latest driver for the NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS it still didn't help, an when i saved it so i could load it up rather than watching the intro each time to see if it'd worked, it seems to crash when trying to load it now.
I have also altered the settings from the task manager and turned of CPU 1,2 and 3 and the problem still remained the same.


----------

